# Gonna try Cohutta



## HunterJoe24 (May 8, 2017)

I've been hunting Chattahoochee for a couple of years now, and I'm gonna try to do some of that and Cohutta this year. All I need is a bear and I'll have killed a trophy for every type of big game in Georgia. My question is I see alot of people say that much of Cohutta is inaccessible. Does that mean you cannot get there except of foot, cause that's what I love cause that means no one's there. But also, can you camp anywhere on the mountains or does it have to be in campgrounds


----------



## 1eyefishing (May 8, 2017)

To my knowledge, Wilderness Area camping has a different set of rules for fires, fire rings, and latrines, xcetera than the nonwilderness property sometimes directly across the road.

For me, it is been a special experience when I camp up there several days and on the way home stop at a convenience store, only to realize that I haven't used my speaking voice during those few days.


----------



## Dbrunso1 (May 22, 2017)

HunterJoe24 said:


> I've been hunting Chattahoochee for a couple of years now, and I'm gonna try to do some of that and Cohutta this year. All I need is a bear and I'll have killed a trophy for every type of big game in Georgia. My question is I see alot of people say that much of Cohutta is inaccessible. Does that mean you cannot get there except of foot, cause that's what I love cause that means no one's there. But also, can you camp anywhere on the mountains or does it have to be in campgrounds


We go backpacking a lot in the Cohutta Wilderness and love it. It's not accessible through other means which makes it great to really get away and we've heard of bears visiting camp sites so I can see how bear hunting up there would be good. To you're question though, there aren't many people who hunt back in the deep parts because it requires hiking in for miles to get to the good spots.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Jun 21, 2017)

1eyefishing said:


> To my knowledge, Wilderness Area camping has a different set of rules for fires, fire rings, and latrines, xcetera than the nonwilderness property sometimes directly across the road.
> 
> For me, it is been a special experience when I camp up there several days and on the way home stop at a convenience store, only to realize that I haven't used my speaking voice during those few days.



I love this feeling. Every year I take the first week of archery season off so I can chase bears. I used to camp on Chattahoochee for the first three or four nights. Get up before dawn, hit the woods, and come out after dark. When you speak to that first person after two or three days, you realize your voice immediately. It's a strange but enjoyable realization.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jun 21, 2017)

Got to get back to it. It's been a few years.
 I got ripped off on my first archery bear rug by the taxidermist. 
Need another bear...


----------

